# so what is the diffrence in the putters?



## LukeD (Aug 24, 2011)

im know this is probably a silly question for some but was wondering about something.
as some know i got a set of Ping G10 clubs on the way but im lacking a putter...the guy did not have one so ill have to round one up to use for now.
my question is what is the main diffrence if there is one on some of the putters that have the large long heads vs jsut a normal style putter...some i have seen have a very large head and i would guess its becasue of weight distribution maybe?
is it just one of those things that you have to try some to find what feels good to you.
could someone maybe clear this up for me by chance?

Im planning on going up to golf galaxy and golf smith and Dicks sporting goods to see if i can pick up a cheap putter to at least be able to play with but would like to at some point pick up a nice one to use so was courious on what the diffrence in them is


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Putters are like shoes. You may get the right size, and they may even feel comfy but if it doesn't work for you you'll fall out with it pretty quick. Try the tradidtional types, and the branding iron types. Whichever one does the business is the one to buy irrespective of how it looks.

Just one pointer on making sure the putter you choose has its sweetspot where its marked, grip the putter half way down the grip between finger and thumb with the putter face facing you at about chest height. Tap the face of the putter with a finger right where the sweetspot is supposed to be. If the putter doesn't twist in your grip, and it moves away from you without oscillating it is balanced, and marked correctly for the sweetspot. Try tapping it towards the toe and you'll find out what the twisting motion is, and also how the putter behaves if you hit it off centre.


----------



## Sam Snead (Aug 18, 2011)

Yeah it is just one of this things you find out through play.

The biggest difference I have found with putters is the weight and balance. Another thing to look out for is if the putter is offset meaning the shaft is situated in front of the putter head. 

The biggest problem for me with a putter has always been the feel. When I just started up the game I used a Progen putter with a plastic insert which was cheap and was ok for while. Then I started experimenting with other putters I found the ball came of putter faces with a milled finish much better. Now I have the sexy taylormade Imola 8 putter. Feel is the main factor with a putter


----------



## LukeD (Aug 24, 2011)

thanks a bunc for the info fellas. i did pick up a cheap putter to use for a while yesterday at golfsmith for $10 in the used bin.
also used a few of the nicer putters while i was there and i could see where people say its all about feel...piced up a few and didnt like the feel of them at all...then a few jsut felt really nice...when i get a little more experience ill be picking up a nicer one


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Cheap putter can be a bargain. The putter I am using right now came out of a bargain bin. I still think to get most out of a putter, the end user should have a "putter fitting" to match up with their own putting stroke with a specific putter. In a fitting the golfer may find they putt better with blade, or maybe a mallet type. Also with today's well manicured greens, I don't think a putter with a lot of loft is that big of deal anymore. The loft on my putter is some where between 1-2 degrees. With minimal loft I don't have to worry about ball skidding before it starts actually rolling. One good test while in a pro shop is to putt balls off the toe, center, and heel of the putter. When you find a putter that sends the ball reasonably straight, with minimal skidding, off all three face positions, that's a well balanced putter. That's the reason I pick the putter I have out of the bargain bin. 

Here's some more on putters; http://john-hoskison.suite101.com/choose-best-putter-for-your-stroke-pga-tip-a112373

http://www.golfalot.com/Equipment/BuyingGuides/Putters.aspx


----------



## LukeD (Aug 24, 2011)

FrogsHair said:


> Cheap putter can be a bargain. The putter I am using right now came out of a bargain bin. I still think to get most out of a putter, the end user should have a "putter fitting" to match up with their own putting stroke with a specific putter. In a fitting the golfer may find they putt better with blade, or maybe a mallet type. Also with today's well manicured greens, I don't think a putter with a lot of loft is that big of deal anymore. The loft on my putter is some where between 1-2 degrees. With minimal loft I don't have to worry about ball skidding before it starts actually rolling. One good test while in a pro shop is to putt balls off the toe, center, and heel of the putter. When you find a putter that sends the ball reasonably straight, with minimal skidding, off all three face positions, that's a well balanced putter. That's the reason I pick the putter I have out of the bargain bin.


Thanks for the tip on that Frogshair...ill have to try that when i go to get a little better one...thinkin im gonna let my boy have this one when im done with it


----------

